

Fund your company from the command line - kemitchell
https://asciinema.org/a/16243

======
kemitchell
A software system for composing, validating, and sharing form contracts. All
four flavors of SAFEs are currently on the API server, including SAFE-MFN,
SAFE-cap, SAFE-discount, and SAFE-cap-discount.

I've also blogged about the system here:
[http://writing.kemitchell.com/2015/02/09/Common-
Form.html](http://writing.kemitchell.com/2015/02/09/Common-Form.html)

Much appreciate any thoughts or feedback!

Oh, and you guessed it: I am not your lawyer. Please get a lawyer. Especially
if you don't know you need one.

